# Proton D275 info help



## okicombo (Jan 4, 2019)

I recently dusted off, replaced a handful of capacitors, and re-flowed some bad solder joints in a Proton D275. I bench tested it in stereo mode and it works flawlessly. I am not sure if it was intended or capable of operating in bridged mode. I was hoping somebody could help me out with a manual/schematic or some form of literature from the manufacturer about this amp.


----------



## Lewis3100 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hey Okicombo,

Still need a user manual? I have a couple of these amps, but the manuals got water damaged. However, I did find a source for a copy. I can send you a pdf or physical copy if you would like. Let me know. Regards,

Lewis


----------



## Stu001 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi Lewis, Cam across your post while searching for instructions on bride setup for proton d275 amplifier. Any chance you still have the manual? If so would you be willing to email it?

Stu


----------



## alfamarat (Feb 13, 2020)

More than a bit late on the topic, I realise - but that was a beast of an amp at the time, could easily drive two 12". Dynamic power was measured to more than 320 W/channel @ 4 Ohm.
Not very keen on low impedances, though, so keep 4 Ohm/channel or 8 Ohm bridged...


----------



## Lewis3100 (Aug 6, 2019)

Stu001 said:


> Hi Lewis, Cam across your post while searching for instructions on bride setup for proton d275 amplifier. Any chance you still have the manual? If so would you be willing to email it?
> 
> Stu


Not sure if I already replied to you. If not I'm sorry. My wife is going to scan it for me tomorrow, and I would be more than happy to email you a copy. Let me know.


----------



## Lewis3100 (Aug 6, 2019)

Stu001 said:


> Hi Lewis, Cam across your post while searching for instructions on bride setup for proton d275 amplifier. Any chance you still have the manual? If so would you be willing to email it?
> 
> Stu


Here ya go.


----------

